
What is used to create the product rotation animation here - jake_rd
https://www.apple.com/ca/imac-pro/
======
slater
The screenshot shown on the screen is a 3D CSS transform, and the iMac itself
seems to be 179 individual images, animated depending on scroll position.

Check your browser's element inspector.

